# UFS filesystem - missing '.'



## ondra_knezour (May 15, 2010)

I'm getting this error after forced power off of my notebook. Problem is always in directory ~/.config/Tomboy/addins. Anybody knows, how directory can lost its dot and how to repair it?

Filesystem was UFS + SoftUpdates, 8-STABLE i386 on IBM T42.


----------



## monkeyboy (May 15, 2010)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> I'm getting this error after forced power off of my notebook. Problem is always in directory ~/.config/Tomboy/addins. Anybody knows, how directory can lost its dot and how to repair ?


Can't you just move everything in that directory to a new directory and delete it?


----------



## cy@ (May 15, 2010)

Let me ask the obvious, what about fsck?

As monkeyboy says, you could move everything to another directory and try deleting it. If it fails to delete, try fsck again. If that fails, try fsdb to clear the inode. You can find the inode number through ls -i. After running fsdb run fsck again. When fsck discovers that there is one remaining reference (a pointer from its parent) it will remove it).

Do you have any snapshots of the filesystem? This may complicate matters. You may want to run fsck against them as well.


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 15, 2010)

I wasn't successfull with fsck, but fsck_ufs did the job.

Before that I tried to delete parent directory with `% rm -Rf [file]directory[/file]` without success.


----------

